# Need to pad your Amazon order to $25 for free shipping?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13845_3-10436852-58.html?tag=nl.e796

I don't hesitate to spend a few bucks extra to get something I REALLY want, but the above article provides links to two services that will find Amazon items of a given price. For finding items to reach the $25 free shipping, I recommend the "superfiller". The program generates a _LOT_ of options for a given price, and if you can actually find something you genuinely want, it would actually be useful. Especially if your order initially comes to $24.82 and you can find an item for eighteen cents!

Use it or just get a giggle out of it, as you see fit.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That's neat! I've never heard of that before, and I've had to wait before to order my stuff on Amazon because I wanted free shipping but didn't reach the right amount.

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is an interesting feature.  Fun to see what I can get for a couple dollars.
deb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've searched for things to get over the $25 mark at times, this will make it so much easier!  Thank you very much for posting this


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info Hooded!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks. Usually I go to my Amazon shopping list to find items I've looked at in the past and considered buying, but for the most part I then go way over the $25 limit.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This will come in very handy, thanks!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great site


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

That's nice.  I usually just look for a dvd when I need to get to $25.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hah!!  Who knew?!  That's a great site and a time saver.  I shudder to think of how many times I hunted for something cheap that I could use, just for free shipping.


----------

